# Nvidia g-force 4 MX460 aber kein OpenGL



## Mway-Tuning (26. Dezember 2004)

Es kann sein, daß es eine etwas dumme Frage ist, aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Ich habe in meinem Rechner die oben erwähnte Grafikkarte drin der Treiber ist von Nvidia 2.9.5.8 das müsste der aktuelle sein, da ich dieses erst heute runtergeladen habe.

Mein Problem ist nur folgendes.

Ich habe hier ein Spiel das ich laufen lassen möchte. Aber wenn ich es starte hackt es und es kommt die Meldung 

Warnung:kein OpenGL Grafikkartentreiber gefunde.

Ich war auch schon auf der Seite http://www.opengl.org da steht einfach den aktuellen treiber von Nvidia downloaden und es müsste gehen !

TUT ES ABER NICHT.

Jetzt hoffe ich einer von euch hat eine Idee und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Danke


----------

